
Harlem Globetrotters legend Fred 'Curly' Neal dies at 77 - RickJWagner
https://www.foxnews.com/sports/harlem-globetrotters-legend-fred-curly-neal-dies-at-77
======
Zenst
As a kid in the UK, really enjoyed the cartoon series
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0065298/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0065298/)

Probably never of heard of them if it wasn't for that, wonder how many else
outside America heard of them that way.

